# heard our ADFs croaking!!!!



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the other night i was up late at night (it happens a lot when you've got a baby!) and while i was trying to get him back to sleep i heard a faint sound. at first i thought it was his mooing cow stuffed animal, but it was very faint and i thought the battery might be dying on it. the sound kept going, and i noticed it was coming from our community tank, and then i knew what it was. the frogs were croaking! it was so faint, i doubt i'd have heard it unless it was the silent time of the night. it was so freakin cool!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> the other night i was up late at night (it happens a lot when you've got a baby!) and while i was trying to get him back to sleep i heard a faint sound. at first i thought it was his mooing cow stuffed animal, but it was very faint and i thought the battery might be dying on it. the sound kept going, and i noticed it was coming from our community tank, and then i knew what it was. the frogs were croaking! it was so faint, i doubt i'd have heard it unless it was the silent time of the night. it was so freakin cool!


so cute


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Love it! I never heard mine croak


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sweet I would love to hear that, maybe my son should get one for Christmas he would love that too and he always stays up late and has super ears he can hear things I never hear...lol How many do you have ?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Bilbo has never sang for me before but I am sure once he has frog company he will start trying to sing to his lady friends.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool  I never heard mine sing in the short time I heard them.


----------

